# text wraps in IOS but doesn't in Win 7



## ibrahim saleh (Apr 29, 2013)

dear all,
please help
when i open a certain web page in IOS, its text wraps while i open in in windows 7 it doesn't wrap .
I want to know the reasons of that.


----------



## ibrahim saleh (Apr 29, 2013)

dear all,
please help
when i open a certain web page in IOS, its text wraps while i open in in windows 7 it doesn't wrap .
I want to know the reasons of that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please do not make multiple threads on the same issue


----------

